# 211k and EHD



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Any recommended brand on a EHD for a 211k?

Must be USB [ 3?] connection with it's own power supply, right?

thanks


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

For 211 it only needs to be USB 2.0 though USB 3.0 should also work. Needs its own PS. I prefer WD. Max size supported is 2TB.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I have used both. I have the old WD 500G HDD and also a power dub for my Toshiba 1 tb portable HDD. But the HDD has to be powered.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

While Dish will only support drives in a powered enclosure, I've been using a 2.5" bus powered drive with a powered hub for 5 years on a ViP 211.

W/o the powered hub it was detected, formatted, receiver would reboot and present an error. The $5 powered hub fixed that.

Oddly, the 211k I have worked fine with just the drive (500GB Seagate Free Agent Go Flex). That was limited testing though, just a few days.


----------

